# Snowboarder Joke?



## Vicken_stein169 (Jul 8, 2011)

Characteristics that suggest Jesus was a snowboarder:
.He liked to travel with a posse.
.He was always being harassed by the authorities..
.He bummed off his parents 'till he was 30 years old.
.He never got a good haircut.

.He wore baggy clothes.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

(not a christian)

didn't he spend a lot of time on mount olive or something?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

A woman went to her doctor for advice. She told him that her
husband had developed a penchant for anal sex, and she was
not sure that it was such a good idea. 

The doctor asked, "Do you enjoy it?" 

She said that she did. 

He asked, "Does it hurt you?" 

She said that it didn't. 

The doctor then told her, "Well, then, there's no reason that
you shouldn't practice anal sex, if that's what you like, so long
as you take care not to get pregnant." 

The woman was mystified. She asked "You can get pregnant
from anal sex?" 

The doctor replied, "Of course. Where do you think skiers come from?"


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Donutz said:


> The doctor replied, "Of course. Where do you think skiers come from?"


Did not see that coming :laugh:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

nice!

10char


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Donutz said:


> A woman went to her doctor for advice. She told him that her
> husband had developed a penchant for anal sex, and she was
> not sure that it was such a good idea.
> 
> ...


That made me do teh lulz.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Donutz said:


> The doctor replied, "Of course. Where do you think skiers come from?"


Funny... but a lot of park skiers are cool...


you should edit that and change it to something about skiers that just ride double blacks all day long or something.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

etschmall said:


> Funny... but a lot of park skiers are cool...
> 
> 
> you should edit that and change it to something about skiers that just ride double blacks all day long or something.


Or you could lighten up.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Donutz said:


> The doctor replied, "Of course. Where do you think skiers come from?"


Woa lol, i did not see that comming, nice little joke haha 


etschmall said:


> Funny... but a lot of park skiers are cool...
> 
> 
> you should edit that and change it to something about skiers that just ride double blacks all day long or something.


or you could realize that in places with real mountains and real terrain skiiers that ride the double diamonds are the good ones...


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

TofuSama said:


> Or you could lighten up.


Wow...so could you then, i wasn't like pissed off by it or anything.



IdahoFreshies said:


> Woa lol, i did not see that comming, nice little joke haha
> 
> 
> or you could realize that in places with real mountains and real terrain skiiers that ride the double diamonds are the good ones...


I HATE YOU! A double black here is a trail that is more than a 20° slope... Not like out west....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

etschmall said:


> Funny... but a lot of park skiers are cool...
> 
> 
> you should edit that and change it to something about skiers that just ride double blacks all day long or something.


The original joke said "lawyers". But they wanted a snowboarding joke.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Donutz said:


> The original joke said "lawyers". But they wanted a snowboarding joke.


haha, that's pretty funny though, maybe change it to gapers, everybody hates them:thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

"Skiers" works better.

Look, not to put too fine a point on it, but "skiers" is pretty appropriate. I'm an ex-skier and my wife is _still_ a skier, so I can't dismiss all skiers as assholes. But it's a fact that whenever someone starts crapping on you on the lift about "damned snowboarders wrecking the slopes" it's a skier. AFAIK no snowboarder has started ragging on a skier out of the blue. Go on a skiing forum and see what they have to say about us. So no, it's not a morally symmetrical situation.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Donutz said:


> "Skiers" works better.
> 
> Look, not to put too fine a point on it, but "skiers" is pretty appropriate. I'm an ex-skier and my wife is _still_ a skier, so I can't dismiss all skiers as assholes. But it's a fact that whenever someone starts crapping on you on the lift about "damned snowboarders wrecking the slopes" it's a skier. AFAIK no snowboarder has started ragging on a skier out of the blue. Go on a skiing forum and see what they have to say about us. So no, it's not a morally symmetrical situation.


Yeah, but gapers destroy the park

I don't give a shit about the test of the mountain, as long as the park is go od.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

There was a thread on here a while back where everyone got to try defining "gaper". The only thing everyone can agree on is that we don't like them. And like art, we know one when we see one.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Donutz said:


> There was a thread on here a while back where everyone got to try defining "gaper". The only thing everyone can agree on is that we don't like them. And like art, we know one when we see one.


Haha, yeah


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Man some little kid sure is butt hurt about people picking on skiers. Fact skiing sucks.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Man some little kid sure is butt hurt about people picking on skiers. Fact skiing sucks.


Little kid? Wow, you must personally know me somehow... And that must be your favorite phrase, "butt hurt", very mature.

And sk iing sucks? So you have tried skiing also?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Here let me direct you to a site that's probably more for you newschoolers.com I hear they love the pole over there.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

etschmall said:


> Little kid? Wow, you must personally know me somehow... And that must be your favorite phrase, "butt hurt", very mature.
> 
> And sk iing sucks? So you have tried skiing also?


please for the love of god, just stop. Ignore it for christs sake. It didnt work in the other thread, and it is going to be worse here. Just quit while your hole is only 6ft deep, dont dig it deeper.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh but I'm amused with this little kids determination to think he can one up those of us that remember internet when it was on dial up.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

way to bring back horrible memories
‪The Sound of dial-up Internet‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

You had dial-up???!!? Pffft. We used to have to run a floppy disk back and forth. Uphill. Both ways.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Man I miss those 5 and a half inch floppies.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll give you 5 and a half floppy inches.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That's what she said!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh but I'm amused with this little kids determination to think he can one up those of us that remember internet when it was on dial up.


Thanks alot. Now I can't get the sound of dial-ups out of my head. And an image that is taking forever to load...


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

etschmall said:


> Little kid? Wow, you must personally know me somehow... And that must be your favorite phrase, "butt hurt", very mature.
> 
> And sk iing sucks? So you have tried skiing also?


you must be new to the internet.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Leo said:


> Thanks alot. Now I can't get the sound of dial-ups out of my head. And an image that is taking forever to load...


Must be porn huh.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

david_z said:


> I'll give you 5 and a half floppy inches.


what's that convert to on hard disk?...

I need mega bites.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Karasene said:


> what's that convert to on hard disk?...
> 
> I need mega bites.


1.44 MB.

... oh, wait. I see what you did there. inn-u-en-do. :laugh:


----------

